# Wasatch 100 vs Archery Elk



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

This is my first year hunting elk with a bow, and I was wondering what affect does the Wasatch 100 have on the the behavior of the elk and deer. Being that the rut is barely starting, I'm assuming that they will be quiet all weekend. What has your experience been and have you done different. Thanks.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Back in 2011 I arrowed a raghorn 5 point the day of the wasatch 100 (never found him). Passed a few runners coming down on my way up the mountain. The trails on the wasatch front get all kinds of activity as it is, I can't imagine the race would have much of an effect.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just hunt away from the main trails, you'll be ok.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, it was a bust. I didn't see any fresh sign of elk where I was at. Sat and watched a wide 3x3 buck feeding mid day. I did manage to take a grouse. Thanks for the feed back though.


----------

